# last weekend 4/30 and 5/1



## papagoose (Apr 28, 2005)

well fisherfolks we went to devels lake on sat and fished for two days in that cold wind snow rain . had poor luck we caught 3 pike in two daysdidnt catch not a one walleye  . but all was not lost we saw huge numbers of ducks and geese :lol: and that was cool. i can not tell you how much the people at eds bait helped us out with pointing us in the right direction with the out of state licencess and maps of the area. what was working before the cold hit  . we stayed at the davis hotel and the rooms were clean and warm the beds were comfortable and they to were also very friendly and tried to help us out  we had a meal at felicis and the food was great. the pub we went was friendly also :beer: .
to all who are going to devels lake the people in the town were great our trip with few fish was still worth the time spent in a great town with people who go the extra mile to help others. thank you all you made our trip worth it :beer: heres to you devils lake its all bout he day!!!!!!


----------

